# Help with Kenwood Deck Install



## MuGGzy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks in advance for reading this. I am posting mostly as a check on my line of thinking/logic before I start tearing my dash apart again.

I just did a self install of a Kenwood head unit. Connected via low level to 5 chan Fosgate Amp then spliced into stock speaker wiring. The tuner works great, I get sound from all 4 speakers and the sub when the radio is on.
I got the DIN plug Aux adapter from Crutchfield so I could connect my phone/MP3 player to it (plus in where the changer would and gives me two RCAs).
When I change the "Source" and the stereo shows "Aux In" I get no sound. Haven't tried a CD yet but I am assuming it will do the same.

On the stereo there were multiple wires that appeared to be related to antena and amp switch etc. 

on the factory harness I tapped into I had two options that were just labeled "antena", one I found routed to the trunk and seems to work for the amp power on, since the amp works with the tuner.

The Stereo outputs have 2 wires labeled "Power control wire (Blue/White)
Motor antenna control wire (Blue)".

If I wired it so that the "Motor Antena Control" was actually connecting to the amp, would that result in the amp coming on when I listened to the tuner, since it thinks it needs to raise the antena, but then turning the amp off when I switch to Aux or CD, since it thinks it needs to lower (turn off) the antena?

I don't know if that makes sense but I suspect I reversed those wires so the deck is "turning on" my antena full time regardless of source, but then only turning on the amp when I am using the tuner.

Does that sound like a likely cause for the issue I am having?


----------



## biodtl (Jan 1, 2011)

The blue/*********** Control wire from your head unit should be wired to the Remote On connection of your amp. 

Does your car have a power antenna (raises when tuner is on, lowers when not)? If so, then the blue Motor Antenna Control Wire from your head unit should be wired to the appropriate Motor Control wire on your factory harness. If your car does not have a power antenna, then you do not need to hook up that wire from your head unit to anything (i usually electrical-tape it off).

Does that help?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

You have the amp connected to the power antenna lead, hence it only coming on with the radio, nothing else..


----------

